# dont open



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Dropsy!?!?!?!?!*

http://i42.tinypic.com/20hpncj.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/9j0s39.jpg

Please tell me this isnt dropsy and that my betta is fat


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Why is this called dont open? i will help if it is a mistake


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

i meant to delete it but couldnt figure out how to.


----------

